# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Rywanol opinie

## Maja

Witam,

Chciałabym polecić wszystkim Rywanol, który wpływa na szybsze gojenie się ran. 
Z własnego doświadczenia przyznam, że jest bardzo skuteczny. 
Rywanol także likwiduje opuchliznę oraz jest dobrym środkiem do odkażania trudno gojących się otwartych ran. 

Ma intensywną żółtą barwę i widać czy rana została całkowicie zdezynfekowana.

----------


## Ola

Zgadzam się, rywanol to bardzo dobry środek odkażający, sprawdza się przy dezynfekcji ran.
Miałam okazję przekonać się że jest bardzo skuteczny.
Rywanol jest tani, co jest kolejną zaletą tego produktu . 
Polecam

----------

